# Colour Change



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

At our cockapoo meets, it is inevitable that colour morphing always comes up. They all seem to go lighter except for the dark tri-coloured ones. As we were comparing notes yesterday in Kensington Gardens, we wonder if the small sampling suggests a trend. They all seem to end up the colour of the fathers who all happen to be the lighter colour. Maybe it's just a coincidence but thought to ask. www.missdarcy.org


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I hope not, Lola's daddy was black, that would be quite a change 😳😳😳


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha I hope not Georges dad was white!!


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Ludo started out with a coat more like his mom's (rich chocolate) and now it has faded some - his dad's coat was a white & brown mix.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Both Barney's mum and dad were red and he is now blonde/apricot.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are both roans. They have got much darker with less white on them as they have got older.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi's hair looks darker closer to his skin - I wonder if he will go darker? I know most of them seem to go lighter


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow went darker at first. Now her body is getting lighter but her ears are still a dark red. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Some days I think Nina is lighter and others she looks darker. Both of her parents are light apricot.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willows dad is still s very dark red with white markings much like her. Mom is almost all white now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think mine are getting darker. Then they get a bath. Nope. Seems when they're clean they are even lighter.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is a parti chocolate and white. Her chocolate spots keep getting bigger and bigger Her paws and the big brown spot on her bum especially She kind of looks like a Dalmatian? I don't see many parti poo's on here for some reason? People always comment and say how "different" she is. They love her colors but seems like she is a rare breed They laugh cause her head is brown and her body is brown and white would love to see more like her

She is kind of like a star in our neighborhood She is a year and a bit now so not sure if her coat will change much more


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

dio.ren;509241I don't see many parti poo's on here for some reason? People always comment and say how "different" she is. They love her colors but seems like she is a rare breed:eek: [/QUOTE said:


> I have been on dozens of breeder sites lately and can tell you that she really is a rareity! Creams, reds, blacks and chocolates are almost a dime a dozen. There might be one parti in a litter and the price is way marked up for it. What did Mollys littermates look like?


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly is a parti chocolate and white. Her chocolate spots keep getting bigger and bigger Her paws and the big brown spot on her bum especially She kind of looks like a Dalmatian? I don't see many parti poo's on here for some reason? People always comment and say how "different" she is. They love her colors but seems like she is a rare breed They laugh cause her head is brown and her body is brown and white would love to see more like her
> 
> She is kind of like a star in our neighborhood She is a year and a bit now so not sure if her coat will change much more


I have seen parti poos but they tend to be black with white and brown spots. What were Molly's parents? Were they solid or part?


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Skyesdog said:


> I hope not, Lola's daddy was black, that would be quite a change 😳😳😳


So her Mummy was apricot? How old is she?


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Haha I hope not Georges dad was white!!


How old is George? I know a ginger cockapoo that is now almost apricot!


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> Gandhi's hair looks darker closer to his skin - I wonder if he will go darker? I know most of them seem to go lighter


That seems to be the trend - it's a poodle gene apparently!


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Willows dad is still s very dark red with white markings much like her. Mom is almost all white now.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What was her Mum to begin with? Apricot?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

May Wong said:


> What was her Mum to begin with? Apricot?[/QUO
> 
> Here is willows mom and dad at eight weeks and now
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

May Wong said:


> How old is George? I know a ginger cockapoo that is now almost apricot!


May George is chocolate with a very small bit of white on his chest he is 1 year and 8 wks old. All his litter were chocolate with white bits on their chest, in the summer we met one of his brothers he had just had his first trim and I noticed that he had quite a lot of white hairs coming through all over thehis back so I wonder what he looks like now? George has a very few white hairs at the bottom of his back which no one would really notice and they have never increased. xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I have been on dozens of breeder sites lately and can tell you that she really is a rareity! Creams, reds, blacks and chocolates are almost a dime a dozen. There might be one parti in a litter and the price is way marked up for it. What did Mollys littermates look like?


When we got her she only had one litter mate left and it was a chocolate He was super cute but we wanted her cause we loved that she had the big brown head and the white body



May Wong said:


> I have seen parti poos but they tend to be black with white and brown spots. What were Molly's parents? Were they solid or part?


Her mom was a solid chocolate cocker spaniel we met her but the dad which was a miniature poodle wasn't there he belonged to someone else so didn't see him and I never asked her what color he was


----------



## Amber (Dec 10, 2013)

My pups were jet black as puppies. They were twins and I had to put different colored t-shirts on the to decipher who was who. As they got older Georgia started to get a lot of white mixed into her coat. Now she's much lighter than Sammy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

The breeder just emailed me Molly's daddy was a cream miniature poodle No wonder she is an oreo cookie a chocolate mom and a cream daddy


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

There was an interesting post on here a while ago about colour genetics and fading genes etc, Dudley has lightened a bit but I'm hoping he will keep his colour now, mum was a golden cocker and dad a choc poodle, I'm guessing he got mums colour but think it may depend on dads genes whether it could fade, I had followed the colour of a few gold/apricots that had turned quite a lot lighter before I chose Dudley which was one reason I wanted to pick a slightly darker colour pup. course he could turn any colour now and he would still be my boy! oh, his original coat lightened then his roots came through dark again and that coat colour lightened slightly to what he is now, I'm hoping he keeps the darker muzzle and ear tips.


----------

